# Opinions on Polar 2310 Bay & Triumph 235cc boats; see pics



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

*I've been looking for what I think will be the perfect 22-24'all around fishing boat. I've looked at alot of boats such as Cape Horns, Blazer Bay, Key West, Pioneer, etc.*

*These are two companies I'm not familiar with, and I was wondering if anyone has one or, knows much about them?*

*<U>Polar 2310 Bay:</U>*

<TABLE height=50 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=360 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><DIV id=fs_mod_boatmodel align=left>

Lenth 22'11"

Beam 8'6"

Max HP250

Weight W/O engines 3000 lbs 

Passengers / Capacity 8/ 3200 lbs

Deadrise 12.5 degrees

Transom 25"

Fuel Capacity 87 gallons</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



























*******************************************************************************

*<U></U>*

*<U>Triumph 235 cc</U>*

Lenth 23'8"

Beam 8'10"

Max HP300

Weight W/O engines 3400 lbs 

Passengers / Capacity 11 / 3000 lbs

Deadrise 21-24 degrees

Transom 30"

Fuel Capacity 145 gallons


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

A couple of years back when I was looking for center console I looked at both of these brands. I found the Polar at a dealer just south of Birmingham on I-65, but was not able to find a dealer in the Pensacola area. I saw this as a problem. The Birmingham dealer had a good price on the boat and a good reputation but the distance was a concern. 

I also looked at a Triumph's at Doc's here in Pensacola, I was impressed by the hull material and how durable the boat was, I was trying to strike a deal with them or find another dealer with a better price when all of a sudden they quit handling Triumph's. I was told the boats had problems, but now I notice that they are once again representing that line. That sort of turned me off on both the boat and the dealer. 

While I didn't buy a Polar, I have heard nothing but good things about them, I have fished out of several and the layout was well thought out. I lean toward the Polar.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

The Polar is a VERY nice ride. Key West is also a great boat. Not sure they have something 23 ft like that though. Mine is 19. Check PM. Also, what will be the primary uses for the boat? What type fishing? Skiing? Wakeboarding?


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

Is triump the "plastic" boat? If so, when I looked at them a few years back they seemed pretty awesom at first, but further investigation showed some problems with that material.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

EVERY Triumph boat that I have seen has a deformed hull.

I worked on one of these boats and don't like them.

These boats deform whether on a trailer or boat lift. There is one at rooks marina front row that you can see the hull buckleing.



Polar is a very good quality deign, fit, and finish.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

*I would say my boat use would be:*

*60% Bay fishing the likes of 3-Mile, Ft. Pickens, Bob Sykes etc.*

*20% Using a Trolling motor near the banks &shallow spots in the Bays/Rivers.*

*10% Offshore fishing for Kings/Cobes/Jacks whatever. Possibly Scuba diving*

*10% Water Skiing, Tubing etc. when family or friends are with us.*



*I really am leaning towards the Polar boat for several reasons:*

- I like the livewell in the front deck

- I like that it's fiberglass and has a 25" transom which gives fair freeboard for inshore/offshore conditions

- Not sure I like that Max HP is 250 but, maybe thats plenty? I might prefer a 300 on a 3000lb+ boat...

- I love the way the front deck is so flat &usable, you can stand on the top cap



*On the Triumph:*

- I love the baitstation/livewell built into the back of the lean post

- Like the flip-down set in front of the console.

- Don't like the slightly deeper draft, 16" I think?


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

Check out Canyon Bay boats on line. They are reasonable priced and very well made. They sell direct from the factory so there is no dealer mark up. I looked at a 2375 andtalked with the rep over at the FL Sportsman show in Ft Walton.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

to me, those are more close-shore (built for chop)boats than inshore (built for shallow water).

for bays and shallow-water and also skiing/tubing (added up to 90% of your use), you may want something with less draft and weight.

kenner has a 21'5" inshore that's pretty nice link and they also have a not-as-nicely-finished 24' one too. you can also get the same boat w/ a MAKO nameplate as well.

another one worth checking out would be a Point Clear 22 - locally made and a very durable boat that will get in some skinny water and still take you offshore when you want. link

neither one is a "nice" as the polar, but they're not as pricey either.

a third one to check out would be TIDEWATER. VERY NICE boats that seem to be well-made and solid while keeping a good fit and finish. They have a 21-foot bay boat that would fit the bill nicely in my opinion. link If I had the cash to burn, this is the one that i'd own.


----------



## hardlyworking (Oct 3, 2007)

I will have the Tidewater boats at the Pensacola Boat show next weekend or if your into a road trip I will have them at Bay Point Marina in Panama City this weekend.

Out of the two boats you mentioned I think the Polar is the nicer of the two, if you already have it narrowed down to them. I think the Polar is better built with more SST hardware.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>"I will have the Tidewater boats at the Pensacola Boat show next weekend or if your into a road trip I will have them at Bay Point Marina in Panama City this weekend."

I had pretty much decided not to go to the Pensacola Boat show since I heard they were charging admission.... I thought the point of a boat show was to sell boats and generate interest,not to entertain for $.

I'll check em out online though.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## hardlyworking (Oct 3, 2007)

I sent you a message, I don't agree with the entry fees as well.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Baha Bulldog (3/26/2008)*Check out Canyon Bay boats on line. They are reasonable priced and very well made. They sell direct from the factory so there is no dealer mark up. I looked at a 2375 andtalked with the rep over at the FL Sportsman show in Ft Walton.


WOW, those Canyon Bay Boats look sweet!! I'll have to look those over well!

Thanks, I had never heard of Canyon Bay Boats...

The Tidewater boats seem pretty tough but maybe not exactly what I would want. I'm kinda leaning toward the 24' boat range and I'm not sure if the sizes Tidewater offers would be big enough? Maybe if I saw one in person it would be different.


----------



## hardlyworking (Oct 3, 2007)

Hereare a fewpictures of the new 24 bay from Tidewater, I don't think he has started production of it as yet. I have seen the mold in person just not the finished product.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

now that's a nice looking BIG bay boat!


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

The Canyon Bay 2375 flairs to 9' 4" in front of the console so itmakes fora dry ride in ruff water. You can order them rigged with as much or as little as you want. It is taking about8 to 10 weeks to have one built.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I would go to Foley and take a look at the Point Clear boats they use the molds from Cape Horn and are as solid a boat as you will find. Also Pathfinder they are the gold standard as far as bay boats go.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

As you can see the opinions vary. a lot has to do with price range and service is certainly a concern.

The Blazer is a good boat, very fishableand local, the owners are very reputable and stand behind their product!

The 2 best boats in that catagory, that i would call a Hybrid, great inhore, relatively comfortable offshore are,IMO, are the 23Hydrasport Bay Bolt (which i own) or the,TritonLTS 24.

The latter 2are pricey, but in my case, I wanted a boat that could take the pounding we get with the chop around here from time to time and not shake apart.I also wanted to occassionally run out to a snapper hole once in a while for some meat fish, while most of my fishing is shallow water inshore.

in the end, it will always come down to money, I recommend saving money with the extras and have Tony, @ Edgewater Marine rig out whatever you buy and save the dealer mark-up.

Iwould also recommend that you swing down to Bajia Mar and talk to him about what you want and while you're there, take a look at the Blazer bayand talk to Kenny who now heads the service department there.

These are knowledgeable guys, Kenny is service not sales, and Tony is an independant, they will steer you in the right direction.

Good luck and happy shopping!


----------

